# strange rescue request



## Yvonne G (Oct 8, 2009)

I just got a phone call from a guy asking if I knew someone who could come and get a 3' long "monitor-type" lizard from his garage. I so wanted to go get it!! But good sense over-ruled and prevailed! I gave him the number of Wally, The Iguana Man.

Yvonne


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Oct 8, 2009)

Now there's a photo I'd love to see posted here!

Seriously, I hope the poor creature gets the care it needs.


----------



## bettinge (Oct 8, 2009)

Monitors are very cool, but can have one hell of a bite!


----------



## Isa (Oct 9, 2009)

Hmm that is weird, was it his lizard and he wanted to get rid of it or did he just find it? You made the good decision Yvonne.


----------

